# Got a Doe



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I took another first time hunter this weekend. The high school senior of a friend of mine.

He made a perfect shot with the .243 that my daughter used to shoot and now new hunters get to use. With that done, I thought I would should do a hunt for myself.

So, that evening I he videoed for me while I hunted. I got a little yearling doe. The biologist says we need to take 60 females from the property, so we know we will have to take some from all age classes.

I got a good video, but it is not edited yet, give me a couple of days on that.

Here is a pic. I know, I know, I should smile more...trust me, I am happy on the inside.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG, Chunky.....Wow 60.....you better shoot em up.....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Great job Chunky !!! Love that widow !


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Chunky said:


> Well I took another first time hunter this weekend. The high school senior of a friend of mine.


I read the first line, looked at the picture, read the first line, picture again. Back and forth -- then finally read the whole post.

Congratulations on the doe the hard way.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Charles, you don't think I could pass for High School anymore??? LOL

I could have started with this pic. I didn't because this is the bowhunting page, but hey, it's all good and hunting right?!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)




----------

